# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  А не создать ли новый раздел?

## Арсений

Возможно ли создание нового радела на форуме, где каждый сможет оставлять фото своего полка, техники и.др (на каждый полк - свой раздел), т.е создать некоторый фото архив???

----------


## Д.Срибный

Может проще создать свой раздел в галерее и там выкладывать фотки?
http://forum.airforce.ru/gallery

В принципе, раздел создать нетрудно, но мне кажется там удобнее?

----------


## Арсений

Да, можно создать и в галерее, но я думаю ,что  раздел нужен для более упорядоченного вида, и для того чтобы каждый посетитель сайта мог внести туда свой вклад.
Вроде:
1 ИАП;
2 ИАП;
........
 N ИАП.
Ну или вроде этого...

----------


## Gonsalez

Чего зря лоб морщить? Существует википедия, создаёте страницу посвещённую данному полку, аэродрому, авиагарнизону и выкладываете там инфу. Каждый может её дополнить, отредактировать, добавить фото. Логично создать параллельно тему на форуме, для обсуждения фактов и просто общения и будет всем щастье.. Посмотрте там, по некоторым полкам там есть заделы.

----------

